# E58h Meyers pump won't go down



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Just bought truck with meyers e58 h on it and controls. No blade.
So I bought a blade to put on. I change fluid in pump. It would go up and down with out any blade on it.
Once I put blade on it would goo up and slowly dropped by itself. So I kept lifting it up and after about 10 times it held.
But now won't go down. It will go up a few inches and only come back own that inch.
I haven't connect any lines from plow at this time do to the fitting were not compatible.
It did check magnetism on a coil and it was working.
Other then that I don't know much about these pumps.
Any help would be appreciate.
The rams been in the up position for two months now. Just never got around to it.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

No such pump as a E48


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Mountain Bob said:


> No such pump as a E48


Sorry e58


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

What did the fluid look like that you drained?


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Mountain Bob said:


> What did the fluid look like that you drained?
> 
> 
> Mountain Bob said:
> ...


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Well,the next step is to check pump pressure, which you probably have no way of testing. You could hook up the plow angle cylinders and see what id does.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

https://ww2.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-822R1 E-58H Shop Manual.pdf


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Mountain Bob said:


> Well,the next step is to check pump pressure, which you probably have no way of testing. You could hook up the plow angle cylinders and see what id does.


OK I will try hooking it up and let you know


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Do you think if I drain all fluid the ram will go back down 
If not what would I do to get it down manually 
Starting to get some rust spots


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Should go down if you pull out the A valve.Be careful might have some pressure on it.


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Mountain Bob said:


> Should go down if you pull out the A valve.Be careful might have some pressure on it.


OK thanks


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

So I removed the a coil there was no pressure 
Ram still won't go in 
I tried to tap it a bit but still no go
Looking at ram and pump it seems the ram is tilted back a bit does not seem bent just not truly alined
It goes up an inch an back down an inch only


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Ram is bent.Might as well take pump off and take inside to work on it. A good tear down and cleaning would not hurt. The rams do not bend on the part you see, they bend down at the bottom, where it is much smaller diameter,and has threads to hold on the piston and seals.


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Is it complicated to put new ram in 
Or is it something I should take in to have repaired


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Not for me,lol. Check on youtube,you prob.can find a vid, it is really not hard. Drain it well before removing the reservoir,less messy that way.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Oh,any info for a e46,47 57 or 60 have the same ram setup,as far as instructions.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

https://www.smithbrothersservices.com/meyer_E-47-pump-rebuild.htmlhttps://www.meyere-58h.com/And you already have a link to the shop manual.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

https://ww2.meyerproducts.com/EZ-Troubleshooter/E-58H Troubleshooting/index.html


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for your help
I wondering why it bent 
It was going up and down fine just won't hold 
Then it held and wouldn't go down
I have a 7.6 poly blade with dual chains
That I converted to old hook up by welding different ears for pins so it would mount to my older harness


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Perhaps it is not bent,but full of rust. Perhaps a strange chemical was put in pump,and seal folded over itself. Does not matter,it has to come apart.


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks I give it a try
Just hard to get parts here in Ontario Canada


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Ah,Canada,sorry. Anything can be shipped in, but the tariffs and taxes are horrible. Yep,have seen it.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I see the pump parts/seals are available on ebay,that ship to Canada. Yo will need at least a basic seal kit,but probably a major kit. It would not take you long to drain pump,remove the 3 nuts by the ram,and the ram,top and reservoir will easily come off.


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

I will pull it apart this week and see if it's bent and go from there to order parts
Appreciate your advice and help


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

NP. Good luck.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

how cold is it there, might be freezing up, water in the oil


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

It's above freezing here 
Hadn't had cold weather yet


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Mountain Bob said:


> NP. Good luck.


Just another question for you 
I haven't taken apart yet. But someone had mention to hit with a sludge hammer (with in reason) to see if it would go down. 
They said it just might need a little persuading. 
Just thought I ask in case this is totaly wrong


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Just make sure it’s in float ors take out the valve and then give a couple tabs down on the ram, I mean don’t mushroom it out or anything but give it a couple whack s you’re not gonna hurt thank 

you could always put a block of wood over the end of ram


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> Just make sure it's in float ors take out the valve and then give a couple tabs down on the ram, I mean don't mushroom it out or anything but give it a couple whack s you're not gonna hurt thank
> 
> you could always put a block of wood over the end of ram


OK 
I had A coil and valve out ill give it a try. 
Just hard to get parts here in Canada. 
If I tore it apart do you know the part number for ram and gasket set?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

You should never have to hit a ram with a sledge hammer. At most,if it was tight, from being rebuilt havd having a new seal you might have to stick a 2 foot bar in the arm it pushes on,to push it down by hand. No sense in getting parts until you find out what is wrong.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I think it’s just stuck, it’s very rare that they bend at the gland/packing it’s usually along the length of the rod.
If it was bent at the end it would leak as it would be crocked in the bore 

no #’s ,


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ps,

I’ve used a sledgehammer and smacked one of mine a couple of times when it was stuck in the up position..
I Know of guys that I’ve done the same thing.
I’ve also run heavy equipment into trees, rocks to unstick a stuck ram
had another guy push on it with his dozer to get a stuck ram free.
you can’t hurt it if it’s already bent or broken.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

@ #donerote9712


What have you found out?


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Well it goes up a inch or two and goes down the same inch or two with little effort 
Tried hitting with sludge easily 
But won't budge past the two inch spot


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Pull the A valve out, not just the coil, and see if it can be pushed down, If not,tear it apart.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mountain Bob said:


> Pull the A valve out, not just the coil, and see if it can be pushed down, If not,tear it apart.


This


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

donerite9712 said:


> I had A coil and valve out ill give it a try.
> Just hard to get parts here in Canada.
> If I tore it apart do you know the part number for ram and gasket set?


He all ready removed the valve .
(if it's the correct one??)

Op 
Id smack it a couple of good ones then
If unsuccessful, take it apart

Swinging a hammer can be very dangerous I don't hit yourself


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Hydromaster said:


> He all ready removed the valve .
> (if it's the correct one??)
> 
> Op
> ...


His english does not seem that good,so never hurts to double check. You can hammer all you want on a old style Meyer lift ram,you will never fix a problem, perhaps cover it up, temporarily.,and perhaps damage other things.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mountain Bob said:


> His english does not seem that good,so never hurts to double check. You can hammer all you want on a old style Meyer lift ram,you will never fix a problem, perhaps cover it up, temporarily.,and perhaps damage other things.


Nope , he could free it up and still have years of trouble free use.

if it is bent to the point it wount move,
( not sure how that could happen)
He's not going to hurt the ram or anything else.
What could be damaged ? Nothing
The valve is out and if it somehow was over pressurized the bypass would come into play

there is nothing dangerous about it…..
Just keep your hands away from possibly getting sprayed with hydro fluid and safety
Glasses,

ps
There No need to be condescending his English is just fine.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

but you said it’s bent..

now rust???

If it’s rust (even like in that overly dramatic pic)
Smacking it would free it up.

Smacking it wouldn’t hurt at all.
that rust would need to be removed. 
hone out the bore new packing/gland and a cleaning of the whole system is in order.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Hydromaster said:


> but you said it's bent..
> 
> now rust???
> 
> ...


"Perhaps it is not bent,but full of rust. Perhaps a strange chemical was put in pump,and seal folded over itself. Does not matter,it has to come apart."

Post #20


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Nope, 
We don’t know enough to give that recommendation.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

The removal of 3 nuts, then removal of the reservoir,ram and cylinder, takes less than 5 minutes, and he could know the problem, for the price of a 20 dollar seal kit. Don't know why some want to make this so hard.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mountain Bob said:


> The removal of 3 nuts, then removal of the reservoir,ram and cylinder, takes less than 5 minutes, and he could know the problem, for the price of a 20 dollar seal kit. Don't know why some want to make this so hard.


But you say it's bent,rusted Or had some sort of radioactive or caustic fluids were poured into it… anyway
A seal kit would be a waste of money.

but if it's just stuck he may or may not need seals.

until the OP tells us more we won't know.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Hydromaster said:


> But you say it's bent and or rusted .
> A seal kit would be a waste of money.
> 
> but if it's just stuck he may or may not need seals.
> ...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Verdict in bent ram shaft 
Now where do i get parts? 
Living in Canada


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

This is pick before I took apart
It looks like this is a e58 and not an e58h
Which I don't know difference. 
But if I'm ordering any parts I guess it should be e58 would that be correct?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

The never made a E-58 that was not a H model. H means high lift. Some rebuilders have, to fit old style smaller plows, and perhaps for export? I think you happen to have one that has the different decal. Real easy to tell. See that "can" that goes around the ram, measure it from the seam at the base,where it sits on the aluminum housing, to the seam at the top,at the cap. It is either 6" or 8". If 8" it is a normal e-58h. Might as well wait to get parts until you take it apart,as you have hammered on it,and may have damaged the cylinder inside, or the ram piston. Almost all plow parts places ship to Canada, that I have seen.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

No danger from the hammering on the piston to the cylinder After all it held the pressure from bending the Ram.
And I highly doubt you’re tapping on it could’ve bent it anymore or could’ve bent it to begin with.
I’d be more concerned about all the rust like Bob showed. ( lol)

I did a search for parts and you can find the piston and a seal kit from a variety of online sources, But you’re gonna have to track down your own Canadian source.
where is your nearest Meyer dealer


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

To quote a famous rapper---
"Woop, there it is!!!!"


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

All insides were good no rust no other damage other then ram and top seal that holes top of ram straight is seized in end cap


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

So you need a ram, basic seal kit, and, the top seal is sometimes hard to remove and install,but a complete aftermarket top,already assembled is available. What is that piece to the left of the ram?


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

That's just cap off the liquor bottle and lol
I measured what you said it was 8 inches
So I guess it is e58h 
Thanks again for your help
Now off to the online sites


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Oh, did the reservoir measure 8"?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Scotch?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

LOL Posted too fast!. If the inside of the base is clean,I would not mess with the pump,valves or anything else,they are probably fine.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Basic seal kit--15254
Ram--15206
Top cap assembly--15194
These are available from Meyer, and aftermarket. 
Aftermarket way cheaper.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's with the dent?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Scotch?


Make mine a double.


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

Not scotch


----------



## donerite9712 (Sep 5, 2010)

dieselss said:


> What's with the dent?
> View attachment 223917


No dent just lable distressed


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Eh, some heat and a vice. Don't ask....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

TJS said:


> Eh, some heat and a vice. Don't ask....


Ya do what ya gotta do.


----------

